
Just the FAQs about Little Endian - bischofs
https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/fe313521-2e95-46f2-817d-44a4f27eba32/entry/just_the_faqs_about_little_endian?lang=en
======
a3n
> A software developer that has code manipulating data through pointer casting
> or bitfields would not be able to simply recompile an application for one
> endian mode to another.

Why wouldn't pointer casting work as is across compilations on opposite
endianness?

